# My Pigeons sitting on neighbor's roof.



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello Guys, I have been really mad at my pigeons lately. Every Day when i take them out to fly no matter hungry or full after they fly for 30 mins or so they sit on my neighbor's roof instead of mine. Today when i was looking at his roof i noticed alot of pigeon poop there since they spent couple hours there everyday this is making me really angry and making me not want to fly them anymore i know i probably wont teach them a lesson that way but thats how angry i am at them. i also know its my fault i'm probably doing something wrong. I really need an advice to stop them from sitting on the neighbor's roof and Please dont tell me if you have a tennis ball throw it at them i cant do that since its probably gonna bother the neighbor if i go and start throwing the ball everyday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is what I did. If you get them out of that habit by consistently getting them off the roof, or anywhere else you don't want them to sit, they will stop doing it. 

Call your neighbor and have a talk.


----------



## sohaib anwer (Apr 6, 2012)

same problem here, solutions would be highly appreciated!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try flagging them also..use a flag on a long stick and wave it around to get them up... you may want to let them out in the evening so they stay closer to the loft and also let them out before any feedings so they don't want to just sit around.. and to keep in mind it is getting hot out so they may be relaxing from the heat and not flying as much..mine usually really do not fly much in the hot part of the day..they will take off and fly in the evening when things cool down. and as Treesa said have a talk with your neighbor communication is important and they would probably appreciate it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is extremely important to do these things when your young birds first go out. This is part of training and you have to be consistent until they stop this behavior.

If you allow them to continue the bad habit it will be harder to undo.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you can try flagging them also..use a flag on a long stick and wave it around to get them up... you may want to let them out in the evening so they stay closer to the loft and also let them out before any feedings so they don't want to just sit around.. and to keep in mind it is getting hot out so they may be relaxing from the heat and not flying as much..mine usually really do not fly much in the hot part of the day..they will take off and fly in the evening when things cool down. and as Treesa said have a talk with your neighbor communication is important and they would probably appreciate it.


I did flag them and it actually makes them not want to sit on my roof at all when i flag them. so i stopped doing it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I did flag them and it actually makes them not want to sit on my roof at all when i flag them. so i stopped doing it.


flag them at the neighbors house. everytime one lands over there.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

You need to do a few things if you don't want them to sit anywhere else

Feed them once and no more seeds the rest of the day

Let them out in the morning and then call by any means for the feed

Those who don't bother to come back and decide to stay on neighbor's roof, let them stay out and dont let them in for some time and let the others peck their seeds

By this they will learn that if they stay out they will not get any food or at least their favorite seeds

After a few days they will learn to go out together and come back when they are called, otherwise they do will what ever they like and stay untamed

It helped me, hopefully will work for you


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

You need to have some droppers in hand.Soon as you see your birds getting ready to land release some droppers around your loft.It will help if you have a friend/family member stay close to your neighbors side to flag the birds when they try to land on it,while you're releasing the droppers.

Sometimes you might have to shoo your droppers just to get the attention of the flying kit.

You need to figure your hard headed birds leading the rest to land next door,and put em in a small cage so they're watching the rest of the birds land on or near your loft.

Once the kit starts landing comfortably,i would start flying the captive once one or two a day with the rest.Reason being you don't want to fly all of them so they don't distract the rhythm of the rest.

You might have trouble makers that will never learn to land where you want them to.You will need to stop flying them or they'll ruin the rest.Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

Old habits are hard to change. The only way we can control our pigeon is through the feed. Sounds to me you are still over feeding them even though u said u control it. Only feed them when they return home.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Try garden hose ( cleans roof as well) or a kids pump squirt gun. Once they go in feed 1/2 ration till they learn to go right in after flying. The only way to control them is with feed can. You don't want them sitting on any roof only coop or inside.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

the past 2 days i've been only feeding them once a day and they are doing much better then before.


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

also tennis balls toss them at the roof will scare them off and flagging as well


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

try tennis balls throw them at neighbors roof shouldnt hurt anything


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nkloft said:


> the past 2 days i've been only feeding them once a day and they are doing much better then before.


Try to lock the naughty ones out (those who stay on neighbours roof), they will be the first to get in next day


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

It's so strange my pigeons stay on my roof and don't bother my neighbors. Thank God


----------

